# IVF cost-effective until woman 44



## Cherry17 (Sep 1, 2009)

Found it interesting

http://www.onmedica.com/NewsArticle.aspx?id=3bd6a639-bd37-4e01-bc23-a00feb24e91f

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Very interesting.

For those who complain about the cost of IVF, maybe they should stop and think it's those IVF babies who will end up paying for their pensions!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You just beat me to it, Cherry. Found this which quotes the same study.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/201085.php

Sue 

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------

